# System zerschossen?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe das Profile gewechselt 

```
default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable)
```

 Alles laut Anleitung. Bei 

```
emerge -1v /lib32 /usr/lib32
```

sind auch über 150 Pakete durchgelaufen, bis es dann nicht mehr weiter ging. Ich habe dann passend zu meinem Fehler das hier gefunden 

```
Unmerge

- dev-util/pkgconfig and virtual/pkgconfig

- sys-apps/util-linux

- glib

emerge then those packages

with USE="internal_glib" for dev-util/pkgconfig

and ABI_X86="32 64" for sys-apps/util-linux (eventhough i am in 64 bits no multilib)

then compiled glib 
```

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem

```
ABI_X86="32 64" emerge  sys-apps/util-linux -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/pkgconf-1.5.4:0/3::gentoo  USE="pkg-config -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/pkgconfig-1::gentoo  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.33-r1::gentoo  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam readline suid systemd udev unicode -build -caps -fdformat -kill -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

```
ABI_X86="32 64" emerge  sys-apps/util-linux

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-util/pkgconf-1.5.4::gentoo

 * Fetching files in the background.

 * To view fetch progress, run in another terminal:

 * tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'mount': 'mount':

   /bin/bash -c /usr/lib/portage/python3.6/ebuild.sh clean

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 380, in spawn

    unshare_flags, cgroup)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 611, in _exec

    '--make-slave', '/proc'])

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/subprocess.py", line 709, in __init__

    restore_signals, start_new_session)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/subprocess.py", line 1344, in _execute_child

    raise child_exception_type(errno_num, err_msg, err_filename)

FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'mount': 'mount'

 * The ebuild phase 'die_hooks' has been aborted since PORTAGE_BUILDDIR

 * does not exist: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconf-1.5.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/pkgconf-1.5.4

 * Messages for package dev-util/pkgconf-1.5.4:
```

```
tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

 * pkgconf-1.5.4.tar.xz size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * util-linux-2.33.tar.xz size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]
```

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, der Ratschlag Pakete zu deinstallieren ist fast immer der falsche Weg, und grade auch dann, wenn es sich um Pakete aus den @system Set (util-linux) handelt.

Die Schwierigkeit wird nun sein util-linux ohne installiertes util-linux wieder zu installieren.

Aufgrund der Fehlermeldung, versuche mal bitte ob "FEATURES="-pid-sandbox" emerge -av1 util-linux" geht.

Falls das nicht geht, dann poste bitte mal das komplette build.log

----------

## mike155

Siehe auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8339956.html

Dort hat geholfen:

```
FEATURES="-ipc-sandbox -network-sandbox -pid-sandbox" emerge --oneshot sys-apps/util-linux
```

Es kann aber sein, dass die Lösung von Josef.95 "-pid-sandbox" schon ausreichend ist.

Hintergrund: mount wird nur zum Anlegen der (neuen) Namespace-Funktionen der Sandbox benötigt, nicht für das eigentliche Übersetzen und Installieren. Da util-linux deinstalliert wurde, ist mount nicht mehr vorhanden. Durch Deaktivieren der Namespace-Funktionen der Sandbox wird mount nicht mehr aufgerufen und util-linux kann wieder gebaut und installiert werden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke, das hat funktioniert. Bei alldem hat es mir nicht geholfen, das ursprüngliche Problem zu beheben.

```
emerge -1v /lib32 /usr/lib32
```

```
* Messages for package dev-libs/glib-2.58.3:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 5741:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3901:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 4128:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 3831:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 3829:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line  666:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3895:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *             environment, line 4379:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--with-threads=posix' '--enable-xattr' '--disable-fam' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--enable-libmount' '--disable-selinux' '--disable-static' '--disable-dtrace' '--disable-systemtap' '--disable-libelf' '--with-python=python3.6' '--disable-compile-warnings' '--enable-man' '--with-pcre=system' '--with-xml-catalog=/etc/xml/catalog'

 *             environment, line 3206:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--with-threads=posix' '--enable-xattr' '--disable-fam' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--enable-libmount' '--disable-selinux' '--disable-static' '--disable-dtrace' '--disable-systemtap' '--disable-libelf' '--with-python=python3.6' '--disable-compile-warnings' '--enable-man' '--with-pcre=system' '--with-xml-catalog=/etc/xml/catalog'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  718:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  119:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/work/glib-2.58.3-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/work/glib-2.58.3
```

```
emerge dev-libs/glib -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/glib-2.58.3:2::gentoo  USE="dbus (mime) xattr -debug (-fam) -gtk-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.66 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 5.0.20-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.0.20-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3330_CPU_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     8043976 total,   3151972 free

KiB Swap:   17036284 total,  17026292 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 10 Jun 2019 04:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 820e8725752f8ced0448f0693aee31ea6f7c8e43

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p7) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.12.6-r2::gentoo, 1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

local

    location: /usr/local/portage/local

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

grub2-themes

    location: /var/lib/layman/grub2-themes

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de_DE de"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aalib acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga dhcp dri dts dv dvbpsi dvd dvdr emboss encode equalizer exif fam ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk https iconv ios ipv6 joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate libtirpc linguas_de linguas_de_DE mad matroska mjpeg mmxext mng mobi mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opencl opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt4 qt5 quicktime raw readline rtc scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop shorten socks5 spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb vcd vdpau vorbis widgets wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump karbon krita words sheets stage" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox ax203 barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a jl2005c kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 pentax polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 st2205 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11 tp6801" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx f16c mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby24" SANE_BACKENDS="canon pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Geholfen hat in der package.use 

```
#*/* abi_x86_32 #dev-libs/glib abi_x86_32
```

 Vorher 

```
*/* abi_x86_32 dev-libs/glib abi_x86_32 
```

----------

## firefly

Die eigendliche Fehlermeldung fehlt, wieso das bauen von glib fehlschlägt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.58.3:2::gentoo  USE="dbus (mime) xattr -debug (-fam) -gtk-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

```

```
checking for eventfd(2) system call... yes

checking value of POLLIN... 1

checking value of POLLOUT... 4

checking value of POLLPRI... 2

checking value of POLLERR... 8

checking value of POLLHUP... 16

checking value of POLLNVAL... 32

checking for broken poll... no

checking for PCRE... no

configure: error: Package requirements (libpcre >= 8.31) were not met:

Package 'libpcre', required by 'virtual:world', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PCRE_CFLAGS

and PCRE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/work/glib-2.58.3-abi_x86_32.x86/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 5741:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3901:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 4128:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 3831:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 3829:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line  666:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3895:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *             environment, line 4379:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--with-threads=posix' '--enable-xattr' '--disable-fam' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--enable-libmount' '--disable-selinux' '--disable-static' '--disable-dtrace' '--disable-systemtap' '--disable-libelf' '--with-python=python3.6' '--disable-compile-warnings' '--enable-man' '--with-pcre=system' '--with-xml-catalog=/etc/xml/catalog'

 *             environment, line 3206:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--with-threads=posix' '--enable-xattr' '--disable-fam' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--enable-libmount' '--disable-selinux' '--disable-static' '--disable-dtrace' '--disable-systemtap' '--disable-libelf' '--with-python=python3.6' '--disable-compile-warnings' '--enable-man' '--with-pcre=system' '--with-xml-catalog=/etc/xml/catalog'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  718:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  119:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/work/glib-2.58.3-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/work/glib-2.58.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/glib-2.58.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/glib-2.58.3:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 5741:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3901:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 4128:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 3831:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 3829:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line  666:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3895:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *             environment, line 4379:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--with-threads=posix' '--enable-xattr' '--disable-fam' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--enable-libmount' '--disable-selinux' '--disable-static' '--disable-dtrace' '--disable-systemtap' '--disable-libelf' '--with-python=python3.6' '--disable-compile-warnings' '--enable-man' '--with-pcre=system' '--with-xml-catalog=/etc/xml/catalog'

 *             environment, line 3206:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--with-threads=posix' '--enable-xattr' '--disable-fam' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--enable-libmount' '--disable-selinux' '--disable-static' '--disable-dtrace' '--disable-systemtap' '--disable-libelf' '--with-python=python3.6' '--disable-compile-warnings' '--enable-man' '--with-pcre=system' '--with-xml-catalog=/etc/xml/catalog'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  718:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  119:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/work/glib-2.58.3-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.58.3/work/glib-2.58.3'
```

 dev-libs/libpcre und dev-libs/libpcre2 sind installiert.

```
[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.42:3::gentoo  USE="bzip2 cxx jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
```

```

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre2-10.32::gentoo  USE="bzip2 jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit unicode zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
```

Muss ich aus der package.use jetzt alle Einträge mit abi_x86_32 (dev-db/mysql abi_x86_32, dev-db/sqlite abi_x86_32, dev-db/unixODBC abi_x86_32 usw.) entfernen?

PS: Ich habe noch einmal 

```
emerge -1v sys-libs/glibc
```

 ausgeführt. Jetzt scheint es weiterzugehen mit 

```
emerge -1v /lib32 /usr/lib32
```

 Oder doch nicht. Als 2tes kam dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 an die Reihe. Bricht ab 

```
configure: error: Package requirements (libpcre >= 8.31) were not met:

Package 'libpcre', required by 'virtual:world', not found
```

 Gestern war es bei mehreren ebuilds ähnlich. Immer 

```
configure: error: Package requirements (xyz >= ***) were not met: Package 'xyz', required by 'virtual:world', not found
```

 Obwohl die Sachen installiert sind.

----------

## Max Steel

Mittlerweile etwas spät, aber ich selbst habe das Update erst gestern vollzogen,

ich hatte das Phänomen mit anderen Paketen, schau mal was passiert wenn du libpcre remergest und dann glib nochmal.

Ich habe das im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8348998.html#8348998 niedergeschrieben gehabt was mir passiert ist.

----------

## firefly

Wie einem bugreport sollte man bei 32bit rebuilds noch den parameter --deep dazunehmen:

```
emerge -1av --deep /lib32 /usr/lib32
```

Quelle: https://bugs.gentoo.org/687600

Dadurch werden die pakete in der reihenfolge ihrer abhängigkeit zueinander gebaut .

Zu mindestens bei mir hat es geholfen.

 Zusätzlich wenn man viele pakete, welche mit cmake gebaut wurden sollte man noch folgendes machen. Da bei einigen libraries, welche spezielle cmake files anlegen den pfad zu sich selbs da reinschreiben.

```
 emerge -1av /usr/lib64/cmake
```

Quelle https://bugs.gentoo.org/644538

----------

## tazinblack

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss ich aus der package.use jetzt alle Einträge mit abi_x86_32 (dev-db/mysql abi_x86_32, dev-db/sqlite abi_x86_32, dev-db/unixODBC abi_x86_32 usw.) entfernen?
> 
> PS: Ich habe noch einmal 
> ...

 

An der Stelle hänge ich jetzt wohl auch. Hattest Du jetzt alls mit abi_x86_32 entfernt?

Also ich finde das ist schon heftig, dass dieser Umbau so viel Probleme macht.

Also wenn ich in package.use 

```
#*/* abi_x86_32
```

 setze, hat er auf einmal jede Menge Konflikte.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich nicht. Ich mußte einige ebuilds manuell zur Mitarbeit überreden. Aber es gab immer große Blöcke, die danach durchgehend abgearbeitet wurden. Das war ziemlich nervend. Ich habe in der Regel die Abhängigkeiten der "fehlerhaften" ebuilds neu installiert. Habe da ein ganzes Wochenende verballert, statt im Garten zu arbeiten...

----------

## tazinblack

So, mir wirds zu bunt.

Ich geh zurück, Snapshot sei Dank.

Bleibe wohl erst mal auf dem alten Profil. Gibt Richtung Weihnachten wohl ein neues Notebook und wenn alle Stricke reißen, installiere ich halt ein Sabayon

----------

## mike155

Mein Tipp: prüft mal, ob Ihr 32Bit Unterstützung überhaupt noch braucht. Wenn nicht: weg damit - wechselt auf no-multilib! Dadurch wird das System einfacher, die emerge-Zeiten einiger Pakete verringern sich und auch die Migration von 17.0 auf 17.1 wird deutlich einfacher.

Ich habe schon vor ein paar Jahren auf no-multilib gewechselt - und es nie bereut. Ich habe aber noch eine 32 Bit VM mit x86 Linux für den Fall, dass ich doch noch einmal 32bit Unterstützung brauchen solle.

Bevor Ihr auf no-multilib wechselt, solltet Ihr sicher sein, dass Ihr wirklich keine 32 Bit Unterstützung mehr braucht. Der Wechsel zurück von no-multilib zurück auf multilib ist schwierig und in vielen Fällen nur durch eine Neu-Installation möglich.

----------

